

Kapow: Web Scraping Goes Legit? - rp
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2008/03/06/kapow_web_scrap.html

======
henning
I get paid to write code all day (writing a fair amount of one-off data
munging scripts in the spirit of web scraping) and I have no clue what their
product actually does, even after looking at their website.

~~~
bootload
You can check out what their open version does. [0] It looks like the product
allows you to grab bits of information from various document sources on the
web easily [1] into a db ready for various reports. Is there merit in creating
a _Data agency_ that you can subscribe to which parse known sites for info &
creates an rss feed?

[0] With a download of 165MB of steaming Java ~ <http://openkapow.com>

[1] You know it's easy because it's point & click

------
misterbwong
Link above is dead. Use this, scroll halfway down:

<http://paul.kedrosky.com/>

Blog refers to this article on MarketWatch:

[http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/kapow-technologies-
sec...](http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/kapow-technologies-
secures-116-million/story.aspx?guid=%7BAD29322F%2D0BDC%2D4E07%2D81A1%2DF27753C191B6%7D)

If you're like me and wonder what Kapow is, their website is here:

<http://www.kapowtech.com/>

~~~
rp
Sorry about the link. The site's link functionality took a dive soon after I
posted.

